
Up Vote if you want long urls to be chopped - lupin_sansei
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=28841
======
ralph
I want any particularly long word to be forcefully split instead of making the
page wider than the window. I'd have thought 200B is the "right" way to do
this.

------
davidw
What I'd really like is markdown, but I don't suppose there are too many
implementations of that sitting around for Arc.

~~~
jey
I think this is actually a ploy by PG to ensure quick initial adoption of Arc.
When he finally does release a version of Arc, lots of frustrated hackers will
learn Arc so that they can contribute patches to news.yc. ;-)

------
bootload
long urls as in '<http://link-to-site'> in the discussion or 'story titles' in
the main index?

